# blue screen "Call your hardware vendor for support NMI: Parity Check / Memory Parity



## bibi2 (May 17, 2009)

*blue screen "Call your hardware vendor for support NMI: Parity Check / Memory Parity*

Hello,

The following error message occurs after working 1 or 2 hours on my Packard Bell laptop on Windows Vista :

A blue screen is displayed with:

Call your Hardware vendor for support
NMI: Parity Check/Memory Parity Error
*** The system has halted ***

Any clue about this issue can be solved?

Many thanks,

Bibi2.


----------



## bibi2 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: blue screen "Call your hardware vendor for support NMI: Parity Check / Memory Par*

FYI, I downloaded the tool advertised on this site (Drivers' Detective) and updated the latest version of the driver of the NVIDIA graphics card.
So far, the "NMI: Parity Check / Memory Parity Error" blue screen has not appeared. Therefore, that might be the solution... 

Bibi2.


----------



## bibi2 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: blue screen "Call your hardware vendor for support NMI: Parity Check / Memory Par*

That didn't do anything. After changing the motherboard, the computer is fine now.


----------

